# I am married and still in love with my ex husband



## theangeloflife (Mar 3, 2012)

ok i am going to keep this short and sweet. Me and my ex husband had been married for only a few months when i asked for a divorce due to haveing an affair with my now husband(mind you my ex was in basic training for all of this). Me and my ex stayed incontact. Married my now husband 8 months after my divorce was final. me and my husband have been married for 2 year and just a few months ago i went to go see my ex husband for a court hearing. Thing let to another and i had an affair. I have not been able to get him out of my head in over a year. He has been on my heart too. i don't know what to do. Can some one please help me?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Well...

I would say yo need to honor your marriage to H2. You left and destroyed H1 for him, now you are going to destroy H1 again by leading him on in an affair? 

I'm not absolving H1 of being your affair partner, even if he was the one who was originally wronged, but you need to get counseling for you and H2 quickly. And you need to cut off all contact with H1 forever, tell H2 what you did, and hope H2 doesn't kick you to the curb. 

If H2 does divorce you, you need to stay unmarried for a long, long, long time until you grow up and learn some morals.


----------



## mag000 (Mar 3, 2012)

Interesting. My feeling is that being physical is very important for you. You make big decisions "just" because you had an affaire. there must have been other reasons why you got a divorce, right?
If it is only intimacy/sex then rationalize those feelings, does he want you back after this affaire? or he only sticks in your head? 
If intimacy/sex is so important for you, you need to be aware of it ...having more affaires in the future might make those other men stick in your heard going forward far longer than it should. Why have you got married to people if you feel that you want to have affaires? not better to be single?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

How old are you? No offense but you sound too immature to be married or in any relationship. The first affair resulting in a divorce and remariage should have been a wake up call for you. Infidelity is major. Maybe you just need to be single for awhile to figure out why you keep doing this. You are inflicting a lot of pain on a lot of people including yourself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow. Well, that's what happens, I guess. I don't think marriage is your thing.


----------



## s.k (Feb 27, 2010)

Guessing you have no idea what to do in a marriage didnt you learn from your first marriage that you do not cheat at all why do it in your second marriage. Have been honest enough to your 2nd H that about your affair if not do yourself a favour and tell him asap whatever your consequences are be big enough to take them.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd say you are too young for marriage. 

It is not something to go "in and out" of... like going steady with a guy (I don't even think kids do this anymore these days).

Leave first hubby alone. Focus on making hubby 2 happy. Start talking more to hubby 2 & taking him all the places, or do all the things with him that you want to do with hubby 1. Tell hubby 1 you cant see him, or talk to him anymore. You are committed to hubby 2.

If it doesn't work out with hubby 2 & you end up divorced. DO NOT get married again, for at least 5-10 years. You are way to immature to understand what giving your WHOLE life to another soul is all about.


----------



## TRy (Sep 14, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> I'm not absolving H1 of being your affair partner, even if he was the one who was originally wronged


 I usually find myself agreeing with you bandit, but not this time. I do absolve H1 because H2 was the OM that stepped into his marraige and will thus always be the OM to him. Some faiths do not recognize divorce so there is even moral logic for H1 to still think of her as still being his wife and the OM as not really being her husband.

That being said, the OP is toxic. I would advise H1 to move on. H2 is scum so so I have no advice for him.


----------



## CoolBreeze10 (Nov 23, 2010)

You're more than likely going to cheat again if you decided to get back together with your ex-husband. If you couldn't stay faithful when he was only gone for a few months in boot camp, how the hell do you plan on staying faithful when he goes on a 6 - 12 month deployment?


----------



## Mark Val (Mar 2, 2012)

Troll..?


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Honestly, why would either guy want you? You cheat at the drop of a hat.

Sorry no help here for you until you actual learn that other people have feelings too and when you cheat you are scaring their soul.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dymo (Jan 2, 2012)

I question whether you know what love is.

When you've divorced, don't rush into your next marriage. In fact, don't rush into your next relationship. Take your time, think it through.


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

dymo said:


> I question whether you know what love is.
> 
> When you've divorced, don't rush into your next marriage. In fact, don't rush into your next relationship. Take your time, think it through.


This, plus get into counseling. You clearly have issues you need to work through.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

She never came back.


----------



## theangeloflife (Mar 3, 2012)

H2 knows and wants to work things out adn H1 cant go anywhere we have a kid together. I will admit i was young and dumb the first time but second i just have problems i guess


----------



## Posse (Jan 30, 2012)

1. You should see a counselor to address and try to solve your impulse control issues and your need to cheat.

2. You made your bed, the honorable thing to do is lie in it and fix yourself while fixing your relationship with your second husband.

3. You have learned a valuable life lesson-- Karma is a *****....


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

> Thing let to another and i had an affair


Yeah absolutely right. I can confirm this. Actually I have the pictures of both these incidents.

How theangeloflife cheated on H1 with H2











Well, stuff happens and when she met H1 again at the court house














Well, unknown to both H1 and H2, there was an another incident which she is not too proud of, but it has to be said










So, what should she do now?


----------



## NaturalHeart (Nov 13, 2011)

OMG


----------

